# Six months after I stopped breastfeeding and I'm still lactating.



## tinywillow (May 29, 2009)

Is this normal? Have any of you experienced this?


----------



## AspieMom (Feb 11, 2009)

My friend quit nursing 7 YEARS ago and she still produces small amounts of milk. Her Dr says it is okay


----------



## echospiritwarrior (Jun 1, 2006)

yup, certain parts of my cycle I still feel a little cold and look down to find some milk/colostrom has gifted my shirt... let's see it's been almost 11 months for us


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

I did for at least 6 months.


----------



## JollyGG (Oct 1, 2008)

My daughter has been weaned for almost 3 years and I think I finally stopped lactating. Or at least it's been a while since I noticed it.


----------



## JollyGG (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm assuming we are talking a drop or a few drops of milk or colostrum and not full breasts of milk. If it's a couple of drops yes it's very normal. If it's a significant amount I would not consider that normal months after weaning.


----------



## tinywillow (May 29, 2009)

Your assumption is correct. It's just a small amount, but I tried using it for a little scape the other day and was able to get quite a bit to come out. I was surprised.

My toddler and I are both feeling a little under the weather and I am wondering if it's a good idea to use the milk to help him build his antibodies? I quit breastfeeding long before I wanted to (at 19 months) for reasons that were beyond my control. I hate not passing all of those antibodies on to my son and am tempted to pump some of the milk to give to him with his bottle, to give him a little immune system boost. Is this weird? What will it do to my breasts? Do you think I will produce more and will they become engorged? Have any of you done this?


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

My sister is 17 and my Mom still has milk she can express.
I think the more you take the more you will make. Probably not a full supply but certainly some good milk for your LO.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I was still lactating after almost 3 yrs so my Midwife had my pituitary (sp?) gland checked and it was fine so chalked it up to normal, it did eventually go away though.


----------

